
Ask HN: What should my Q2 individual OKRs be? - throzzzaway
I’m a senior frontend engineer. I’m highly productive. I’m considered an expert within the company with the technologies we use. I actively mentor other members of the team and lead major initiatives to completion. I help other teams with architecture and reviewing code.<p>Not sure where I have left to grow. I’m supposed to have OKRs ready for the new quarter that starts this week, but I don’t know a single thing I could put in there.<p>Any suggestions?
======
eswat
Isn’t this something you should be asking your manager or leadership? How are
we supposed to know what metrics are important for your company for you to
hit?

Or by individual do you mean personal growth?

